# What is a Senior Master of Modern Arnis?



## Rich Parsons (Jun 13, 2006)

What is a Senior Master of Modern Arnis?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 13, 2006)

Is it based upon a Rank higher than Master?

Is it based upon Age?

I know of at least one with a Certthat says Senior Master, Yet I know many others also use the title.

Once again in reference to Modern Arnis


----------



## monkey (Jun 13, 2006)

I remember Grandmaster telling me;
jr master was like apprentice
master was skilled to represent the arts
seniors were like the vic pres
at the time this was 2dn in command!
This was told to me 1990 by Prof. Remy while in Calif.


----------



## kruzada (Jun 14, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Is it based upon a Rank higher than Master?
> 
> Is it based upon Age?
> 
> ...



I assume that it is dependant upon dan rank (black belt degree). As far as I know only those holding a 7th Degree and higher in Modern Arnis are referred to as "Senior Master", while those holding the rank of 5th-6th Degree are referred to as "Master".

I am not sure whether or not this is an official title or rank in Modern Arnis though. Perhaps Datu Dieter Knuttel can answer this question, from a more qualified perspective, being that he was promoted to 7th degree in Modern Arnis under IMAFP (International Modern Arnis Federation Philippines).

-Rich Acosta


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 14, 2006)

Actually I believe that their are several Modern Arnis Instructors that were awarded Senior Master at 6th Degree!  Dan Anderson is one and I believe Jim Powers is another and I know that their are more.  Rich or Dan can better answer this than I could.

Trying to make sence of how Remy awarded rank and titles could make you very frustrated.  I personally think he just did it on the fly and tried to make people happy as that was always his method of operation.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## kruzada (Jun 14, 2006)

Master Samuel "Bambit" Dulay was promoted by GM Remy to the rank of 6th Degree in Modern Arnis. At that time he did not use the title of "Senior Master", but perhaps this was simply due to his modesty.

He was promoted to 7th Degree by the Modern Arnis Council of Masters in the Philippines in 2002. He is referred to by his peers as "Senior Master" now, but as I said I am not sure if this is an official title or rank in Modern Arnis. 

IMHO only those who use the title "Senior Master" are qualified to answer this question. The rest is just conjecture.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 14, 2006)

It definately is an official title in Modern Arnis and was given to certain people.  Dan Anderson definately received that title at 6th Degree and I believe that there were several others.  There is a chance that Remy did not give out the Senior Master title to everyone at 6th Degree.  He seems to have promoted and given different titles at different times to People.  
(Senior master, Datu, etc.)  All of that obviously was within his right as the founder of Modern Arnis. 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## kruzada (Jun 14, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> He seems to have promoted and given different titles at different times to People. (Senior master, Datu, etc.)  All of that obviously was within his right as the founder of Modern Arnis.
> 
> Brian R. VanCise



I never questioned GM Remy's right to award different titles to those he deemed qualified. Unfortunately, I don't know as much as I should about my Modern Arnis brothers here in the U.S. . That's why I visit this forum.

Any rank or title GM Remy conferred directly should be honored and recognized by the Modern Arnis community, no one has the right to question his judgement.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 14, 2006)

A Senior Master is and the Politically correct term for an "OLD FART" Master like Jim Power!!!


DOAH!!


Rocky


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 14, 2006)

kruzada said:
			
		

> I never questioned GM Remy's right to award different titles to those he deemed qualified. Unfortunately, I don't know as much as I should about my Modern Arnis brothers here in the U.S. . That's why I visit this forum.
> 
> Any rank or title GM Remy conferred directly should be honored and recognized by the Modern Arnis community, no one has the right to question his judgement.


 
Hey Kruzada,

No problem, I did not think you were questioning his right.  We are happy to have you posting here as your insight is appreciated.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 14, 2006)

Rich,

To answer your question, I don't know.  I do know that the masters in the PI are known as Senior Masters and in 1995 I received that same title.  To my knowledge I am the only American to receive that title.  If anyone else has it, let me know.  Where it fits in the line up, I don't know.  Where it may fit in the numerical rankings, I don't know.  When I go to the PI for the 1st Remy Presas Memorial Camp I will ask for myself.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 14, 2006)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Rich,
> 
> To answer your question, I don't know. I do know that the masters in the PI are known as Senior Masters and in 1995 I received that same title. To my knowledge I am the only American to receive that title. If anyone else has it, let me know. Where it fits in the line up, I don't know. Where it may fit in the numerical rankings, I don't know. When I go to the PI for the 1st Remy Presas Memorial Camp I will ask for myself.
> 
> ...




Dan,

My understanding from you was the following:

You were promoted to the 6th Degree.

Two maybe three years laters you were given the title of Senior Master by GM Remy Presas on a Certificate. 

This title could be a promotion if interpreted as what Rich aka kruzada wrote. 

This title could also be just that a title. 

As to others I have heard some who go by such. I have also seen others refer to those of 50 with the rank of Master or Higher as a Senior Master also indicating their age. 

I have seen where some in the PI were also given this rank/title. 

Hence my questions about this topic.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Rich,

Unfortunately the title was _verbally _announced at a summer camp.  I have no paper stating it.  Also, I turned 50 three years ago and the title was done in about 1995.  As to if it was a promotion, no data.  I took it as a bit of a promotion abeit not of the numerical kind.  After finding out that the only others given this title were those in the PI, it became more personal to me.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 15, 2006)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Hi Rich,
> 
> Unfortunately the title was _verbally _announced at a summer camp. I have no paper stating it. Also, I turned 50 three years ago and the title was done in about 1995. As to if it was a promotion, no data. I took it as a bit of a promotion abeit not of the numerical kind. After finding out that the only others given this title were those in the PI, it became more personal to me.
> 
> ...



Dan,

My apologies about the Certificate misunderstanding. 

I agree that there was something personal about how and why GM Remy handed out Titles. 

The Verbal is also how I know the others who use the title, were given it. 

No disrespect to you or anyone else who uses the title.

 :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 15, 2006)

No offense taken.  Never had a single thought about it.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok, so both people here in the US and in the PI have heard of and used and been given the title of Senior Master. 

Any other thoughts or discussion points? I am open to thinking out of the box but still within the Modern Arnis Box.


----------

